# Dewalt 716



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

I have found out that Dewalt makes 5 different types of the 716. Anyone know the differences. Nothing on the Dewalt site to show the differences. BUYER BEWARE. On the boxes on the shelves its packed in it just shows DW716.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Quite common...same model number, different item number. I think (and could be completely off my rocker) they use different item numbers so they can get past some of the price matching. I've also heard (here and from my local tool shop) that box stores get a lower quality version than pro-tool shops...I've never tore any of them apart side by side to confirm, my tool guy may be feeding me a line, but I like the small biz he's running anyway...I'll stick with him!


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

mstrat said:


> Quite common...same model number, different item number. I think (and could be completely off my rocker) they use different item numbers so they can get past some of the price matching. I've also heard (here and from my local tool shop) that box stores get a lower quality version than pro-tool shops...I've never tore any of them apart side by side to confirm, my tool guy may be feeding me a line, but I like the small biz he's running anyway...I'll stick with him!


Big box stores do that all the time


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

This subject has been covered here many, many, many times before. There has been NO, I repeat, NO PROOF that manufactures do this. Consensus is if the model number is the same, then the tool is the same tool. 

If you believe this not to be true it has been agreed that the doubter is responsible for the proof.


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

In further investigation the type 20 -716 has no removable handle assembly to put a LED light or laser attachment on. Yet the box's are stamped DW716 on the outside with no determinable 2nd abbreviation after the 716. Its only when you open up the box do you realize on the motor housing its a type 20 and notice No removable handle part. Very deceiving Dewalt has made this.


----------



## Nepean GC (Sep 10, 2012)

I had the same thing happen to me this spring when I got my dewalt 713. Display at Home Depot had a nice blurb about the laser or LED, but the saw didn't have the removable cutout, or the mount on the blade guard. I was a bit peeved to say the least.

I am glad I had them meet and beat Lowes price on it though, which was $1 less, and they had a promo going on at the same time. Got a brand new DW713 for $130. That price is the only thing that kept me from returning it. Figure it will tide me over till I pick up a Kapex.


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

This is my same story. The display model has the cutout and the LED laser blurb. Yet the saw I got in the box had no cutout. I did not realize till I went to attach the LED light a couple of weeks later.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

gowings said:


> I have found out that Dewalt makes 5 different types of the 716. Anyone know the differences. Nothing on the Dewalt site to show the differences. BUYER BEWARE. On the boxes on the shelves its packed in it just shows DW716.


Where did you find this out?


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

I have the Type 20 after comparing my saw to others. My handle has no removable sleeve for the LED light. Yet its a DW716. The one on display at HD is also a Dw716 has the removable slot and is a Type 2 it said on the motor mount, Yet I got all the boxes open at HD(3 of them) all marked DW716 on the outside and all are Type 20. On the Dewalt site it asks you which one you have.


----------



## RCCIdaho (Jun 3, 2011)

So I have to ask, did you return the one you purchased and drive all over town opening all of the DW716 boxes until you found one that was a type 2 so you could attach an LED and laser?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

You have to watch that with dewalt. They do it with almost all their saws but they must have some kind of code on the box to say which type it is otherwise how do they know what they are shipping?


----------



## FlyFishRI (Aug 17, 2013)

mstrat said:


> Quite common...same model number, different item number. I think (and could be completely off my rocker) they use different item numbers so they can get past some of the price matching. I've also heard (here and from my local tool shop) that box stores get a lower quality version than pro-tool shops...I've never tore any of them apart side by side to confirm, my tool guy may be feeding me a line, but I like the small biz he's running anyway...I'll stick with him!


That happened to me today. ZipWall is $139 everywhere I have seen it and they rang up for $169. Went online on my phone to show them that the ZP4 is indeed $139. It said online exclusive so they were confused why they had it in stock but honored the price. I got home and looked on the computer and sure enough, same exact thing but with a different part number and sku and price. Should be illegal!


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Retail...it's complete insanity. No, really...I used to work at an outdoor goods store...it was stupid how many things were like that. "Online Only" ... we had it in the store too, just different number. Kinda like appliances, what is there, 4-5 manufacturers making 400 different brands?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> This subject has been covered here many, many, many times before. There has been NO, I repeat, NO PROOF that manufactures do this. Consensus is if the model number is the same, then the tool is the same tool.
> 
> If you believe this not to be true it has been agreed that the doubter is responsible for the proof.


Man you're just wrong here!


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

RCCIdaho said:


> So I have to ask, did you return the one you purchased and drive all over town opening all of the DW716 boxes until you found one that was a type 2 so you could attach an LED and laser?


I have not decided what to do I emailed Dewalt. I will wait for there response first. Definitely has left a bad taste in my mouth for Dewalt.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Man you're just wrong here!


Not to my recollection. There have been many threads here on CT saying the numbers are the same but the tools are different. Surprisingly we have not seen one in a while. 

It sounds like he is really investigating this and I think that is a good thing. No one has really had any proof. Just "my tool feels cheaper from the big box". If I get time I'll look up some old threads.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Not to my recollection. There have been many threads here on CT saying the numbers are the same but the tools are different. Surprisingly we have not seen one in a while.
> 
> It sounds like he is really investigating this and I think that is a good thing. No one has really had any proof. Just "my tool feels cheaper from the big box". If I get time I'll look up some old threads.


Dewalt are gonna tell him there's different types of 716 saws. They do this with all their saws. Take a look at dewalts accessories. they clearly say fits type 1-2-3-4 etc etc of that model number of saw. They even have stamped on the saw what type it his so they are not hiding the fact its different. Its a different model of saw because it has different model number so your still correct. 

I very much doubt its not on the outside of the box either as it would mean anyone who is selling them wouldn't know what model they are sending to a customer. That's stupid on dewalts part if not because they also have no idea what they are sending out if there's nothing on the boxes. 

I doubt we will ever see a case where a big box store is selling a model full of junk plastic parts with same model number so this myth still currently stands.

My tile saw even has 2 different types. Not sure exactly what is different about the models but i have seen them advertised as type 1 and type 2.


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

This is unfortunately common throughout all manufacturing, not just tools. Pioneer electronics does the same thing. They'll sell a model of stereo to an independent dealer, then sell the same model to Wally World, the only difference is the one at Wally World will be missing the last letter/number that the one at the independent dealer has. It's also missing a lot of features that only an independent dealer could identify. The identifier that nobody has mentioned, and what the manufacturers use to make sure they don't send a full feature saw to a bargain basement buyer is the UPC code. You can look at the UPC of a DW716 at Blowes/Home Despot and then look at the same model at a small local hardware store, and I guarantee they will all 3 be different.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

i dont think its a case of one being a cheaper model for a cheaper store. i think its more of a case that dewalt change the design through the year and change things in the design of the tool. instead of giving it a complete different model number they say type 1/2/3/4. 

The only difference i can tell the type 1 from the type 2 on my tile saw is mine has a different locking ring for the blade. other than that i cant see a difference on the parts list.


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

From Dewalt
The DW716 Mitre Saw that you bought recently is a new model that no longer accepts the laser attachment. This change happened over the last eight months or so.


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I've never noticed multiple saws with same model number here from DeWalt. I have noticed that they either give a different model to competitors and sometimes the design changes a little bit over the years. However, one thing that I've been told is that companies sometimes release multiple products with different model numbers and price point for competition. Only difference is where it is made. A prime example is Milwaukee and their sawzall. They have one for like 100-150 bucks which is made somewhere in asia and they have another model thats made somewhere else. Both have same specs, but its made to sell.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't have any proof, but I do believe companies produce products for larger box stores, to meet a price point. I suspect "big box store" goes to the manufacturer and says we want an 18volt, 1/2", drill, with a retail price of $***. Then the manufacturer make the product to meet that price point. 
I have no idea about the internal parts. I do see "compact 18v dewalt drills" on sale quite often. The batteries are small and have no markings. In those cases I think they are sticking a cheap battery with the drill to save money. Or more accurately to meet a price point.


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

I know that WalMart and Blowes do this, and I'm sure Home Despot does too. They go to a manufacturer, say we like product "X", and we want to sell it in our stores, and here's what we're going to pay you per unit. Then they walk away and let the manufacturer figure out how to make product "X" fit into that price because they want those multi million dollar orders from the big boxes. That way if the quality of the product is less at their stores, they're not to blame because they didn't tell the manufacturer how to make the product fit in that price point.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

TheGrizz said:


> I know that WalMart and Blowes do this, and I'm sure Home Despot does too. They go to a manufacturer, say we like product "X", and we want to sell it in our stores, and here's what we're going to pay you per unit. Then they walk away and let the manufacturer figure out how to make product "X" fit into that price because they want those multi million dollar orders from the big boxes. That way if the quality of the product is less at their stores, they're not to blame because they didn't tell the manufacturer how to make the product fit in that price point.


Another fabrication with no proof. When buying tools, just read the info on the package. Yes Dewalt makes several different models of drills. But Chevy and Ford make several models of cars. We have seen tons of these allegations throughout the years, and still not one speck of real evidence.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

builditguy said:


> I don't have any proof, but I do believe companies produce products for larger box stores, to meet a price point. I suspect "big box store" goes to the manufacturer and says we want an 18volt, 1/2", drill, with a retail price of $***. Then the manufacturer make the product to meet that price point.
> I have no idea about the internal parts. I do see "compact 18v dewalt drills" on sale quite often. The batteries are small and have no markings. In those cases I think they are sticking a cheap battery with the drill to save money. Or more accurately to meet a price point.[/QUOTE
> 
> I know that the DeWalt recip my son bought at Lowes (and no, I don't know the model other then new 20v) will only hold the blade in vertical, not 4 positions like the contractor grade....and mine, bought a few weeks back, is 4 position...I need to compare the numbers.
> ...


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I will not disagree that the box stores dictate a price point that the manufacturers must meet, but when they do that the manufacturers assign a new model number or possibly "type". There are a hell of a lot of conspiracy theories and urban legend surrounding this, and there simply no evidence supporting same model number with cheaper parts. 

As for the compact battery issue, it's not a price issue. It's a weight and size issue. Some people don't need a full featured hammer drill if they're only using it to install hardware.


----------

